

Great work is worth paying for; why free apps are a bad thing - rudenoise
http://brendandawes.posterous.com/great-work-is-worth-paying-for-why-free-apps

======
PilotPirx
Is this a joke or is he serious? I'm not native English speaking, so I may
miss some ironic details.

quote: "When you make an app that you've sweated over and spent days
crafting—so it's as good as it can be—you owe it to yourself to charge for
that app. Otherwise what you're saying is your app is worthless."

This app isn't worthless, because I invested my time in it. So it's at least
worth that much time. If I charge for it is my personal decision and may
depend on a lot of reasons. If "worth" equals money for you, that's simply a
poor view.

quote: "The thing is when you make an app free your audience doesn't thank you
for it."

Who cares? I made that thing. It was fun to make and then it's out. Take it or
leave it...

